# This years Christmas presents.



## 16ga (Dec 4, 2012)

Here are the Christmas presents I made this year. Nothing real fancy.
Once again my lathe is junk so they're turned between centers and then stuck in a drill to sand the end. 
[attachment=14329]


----------



## TimR (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey, not a thing wrong with a simple design that works! I am guilty of sometimes making something that folks are afraid to use...I don't think the case with these. 
Maybe Santa could bring you a lathe if you've been good this year!


----------



## 16ga (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone.
Alot of this wood I’ve never turned before so this gave me a chance to try them.
I haven’t been good in years so... My finances are tied up elsewhere but one of these days when I get a little extra I'm thinking of picking up one of grizzly’s bench top lathes with an extension.


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 6, 2012)

Look nice! That's a good and simple idea i would have never thought of for making some less expensive gifts, cool


----------



## 16ga (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks. I'll admit 5th year of doing this and I'm starting to run out of ideas.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 9, 2012)

They all look great. How do I get on your Christmas list?


----------

